
Trump Supreme Court nominee opposes net neutrality, supports NSA bulk collection - benryon
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/09/brett-kavanaugh-tech-net-neutrality-nsa/
======
tcbawo
Another article: [https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/07/10/trump-supreme-court-
nomi...](https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/07/10/trump-supreme-court-nominee-
brett-kavanaugh-net-neutrality-unlawful.html)

------
NetOpWibby
UGH

